# chicken mutations



## tyronerasheed (Oct 21, 2021)

im a chicken owner and i need to know about good,neutral and bad chicken mutations.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're going to have to be more specific on what information you're looking for.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Welcome!








Like what?


----------



## tyronerasheed (Oct 21, 2021)

robin416 said:


> You're going to have to be more specific on what information you're looking for.


like mutations that are benifitial,neoutar


Animals45 said:


> Welcome! Like what?


bad mutations. like deformed parts on the body that a regular chicken wouldnt have. like a deformed beak or something worse


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There are genetic deformities. Like wry tail and one type of crossbeak. Too close inbreeding can cause issues with robustness. 

If you're looking for two headed chickens type stuff I don't think we can help you with that.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

tyronerasheed said:


> im a chicken owner and i need to know about good,neutral and bad chicken mutations.


Be more specific nobody understands what you are talking about


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

tyronerasheed said:


> im a chicken owner and i need to know about good,neutral and bad chicken mutations.


Do you have a chicken with mutations?

I've seen some different mutations. I've seen two birds born with four legs. The first, the legs had no impact on her life, the second, the legs blocked her vent and she ended up passing away.

I've also seen some stuff like chicks born missing an eye, but they usually do okay. And also things like cross beak. 

Then I've also seen feathered feet caused by a mutation, instead of a feathered foot gene.

There is no list of possible mutations and their effects, because there are mutations that have never occured, or some that are extremely rare.

Do you have a bird with a mutation you are trying to figure out?


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

welcome, @tyronerasheed!!! Sorry but I can't help you on this one.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

A mutation is just a reshuffling of the genes that results in offspring that are different from their parents. Many mutations are something simple and small that have no effect at all; a couple additional feathers, toes a mm longer, etc. This kind of mutation isn't noticeable. Some mutations make the lifeform faster at running, a better flier, a stronger immune system. These are beneficial and pass on to the next generation-EVOLUTION AT WORK. Mutations of an opposite sort are quickly weeded out by nature, but people may find it appealing and a new breed begins. Likes serama and d'Uccles; their lives would be short in the wild.

Once a mutation is passed on and is successful, it is not considered a mutation. Albinos are an example. Albinos in captivity have thrived because of humans. That first albino was a mutation, but once the trait is passed on it is not a mutation any longer.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

danathome said:


> A mutation is just a reshuffling of the genes that results in offspring that are different from their parents. Many mutations are something simple and small that have no effect at all; a couple additional feathers, toes a mm longer, etc. This kind of mutation isn't noticeable. Some mutations make the lifeform faster at running, a better flier, a stronger immune system. These are beneficial and pass on to the next generation-EVOLUTION AT WORK. Mutations of an opposite sort are quickly weeded out by nature, but people may find it appealing and a new breed begins. Likes serama and d'Uccles; their lives would be short in the wild.
> 
> Once a mutation is passed on and is successful, it is not considered a mutation. Albinos are an example. Albinos in captivity have thrived because of humans. That first albino was a mutation, but once the trait is passed on it is not a mutation any longer.


Like that. The teacher in you just showed back up.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Like that. The teacher in you just showed back up.


I hope it is understandable; I tried not to get too technical.


----------



## LightSussexLady (May 28, 2021)

Most of what we call mutations have formed most of our breeds, with exception to the lethal genes, where we messed up.

Here is a website that lists them all

Poultry Genetics


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

That's a good concise description.


----------

